# My first herding video and photos



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

I have only taken Zak to sheep five times so far, but he is already showing good control. He is clearly still trying to work out exactly what it is he is and isn't allowed to do  but is pretty relaxed around the sheep, and is happy in his work (his tail never stops wagging).

My aim is really to have a dog that is totally trustworthy and under control around our livestock. The other aims are to teach him how to drive sheep from one place to another, to hold and contain sheep in a certain area and to come away immediately he is called. Anything else will be a bonus. 

There are exceptionally few herding GSDs in the UK - in fact, I only know of one other and I am not sure how much actual work that dog does. We have no HGH championships and such, which is a real pity.

Anyway, here is the video and photos to follow ...


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

First lesson










Watching a straggler










Watching the sheep move away


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Second lesson

Some pen work.

Getting used to one another










Moving the sheep from one pen to another










Holding them in one place










Getting a little bit overexcited and rushing his sheep. He is now learning to take his time.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Third lesson

Learning to wait until given a command










Fly, one of our collies, showing Zak how it is done collie-style










When asked to stop, Zak sits rather than the usual collie lie down


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Fourth lesson

Facing up to his sheep










Driving them away on his own










Stop there










Starting to learn how to flank


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Great pics Kirsty! I love Zak..:wub: (And I wish my 2 were as controlled around sheep!! :wild


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

absolutely love the pictures. Seems like he has good self control . Can you comment on other aspects of the dog , such as biddability / directability, general character , and of course.... pedigree please.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Latest photos of Zak and his amazing self control around the sheep 

Showing almost border collie style










Keeping a close eye on the flock










Keeping his line










Distance control










Showing incredible self control and bravery










Relaxed around one another


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Shade said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing





wolfspirit said:


> Great pics Kirsty! I love Zak..:wub: (And I wish my 2 were as controlled around sheep!! :wild


Thanks both


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> absolutely love the pictures. Seems like he has good self control . Can you comment on other aspects of the dog , such as biddability / directability, general character , and of course.... pedigree please.


Thanks for your comments. He has amazing self restraint and control around the sheep. 

He has a wonderful character, is calm and extremely biddable. Loves to work with you, rather than for himself. Very high ball drive. He has a wonderful temperament around other dogs, children and strangers. He has strong nerve and a really sociable character.

His pedigree ...

Nyrvana Quest For Fire


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous pictures, what a farm!! beautiful country and Zak is a hunk,,love the close up pics of him and the sheep)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Can Stosh and I come herding with you? Our sheep in TX aren't nearly a beautiful and neither is the scenery


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> gorgeous pictures, what a farm!! beautiful country and Zak is a hunk,,love the close up pics of him and the sheep)


Thank you for your kind words  I am really glad you enjoyed my photos.



Stosh said:


> Can Stosh and I come herding with you? Our sheep in TX aren't nearly a beautiful and neither is the scenery


Haha - you are welcome to come and herd with us any time


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Great pictures.....what a beautiful part of the world you live in......no hot dusty sheep yards in your neck of the woods by the looks  You have very cute sheep....what breed are they ??


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wonderful..thanks for sharing!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

sparra said:


> Great pictures.....what a beautiful part of the world you live in......no hot dusty sheep yards in your neck of the woods by the looks  You have very cute sheep....what breed are they ??


Thanks. I am very lucky to live in a particularly picturesque area in the uplands in Scotland  We rarely have dusty sheep yards here - apart from during unusually hot summers (therefore, not very often! :wild.

The sheep in the photo are Scottish Blackface Sheep.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

ponyfarm said:


> Wonderful..thanks for sharing!





msvette2u said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks both


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to warn you, we'd stay a while!!


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

What great pics showing his progression. Being a Photography nut, love the ones when he is close up to the rams. Good job training and photo taking!!

Oh here in Texas Maja does a great job herding Deer. Oh wait, thats called chasing......sorry!


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Stosh said:


> I have to warn you, we'd stay a while!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: When shall we expect you?


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Bigdogsolo said:


> What great pics showing his progression. Being a Photography nut, love the ones when he is close up to the rams. Good job training and photo taking!!
> 
> Oh here in Texas Maja does a great job herding Deer. Oh wait, thats called chasing......sorry!


Thank you  I just have a small Canon digital camera, but really hope to get a decent DSLR soon.

Haha Zak likes to "herd" deer and mountain hares too :blush::crazy:


----------

